# Aquadive watches in/near Sydney Australia.



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So, I'm pretty close to buying either an aquadive BS300ss or a vintage model 50. However i have never seen a single aquadive watch n the flesh. 

I was wondering if there was anyone in Sydney that would be kind enough to meet me some where and show me theirs. Happy to oblige with a few beers and some watch chat. (Or coffee) shoot me a PM. 

Cheers! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A hopeful bump...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Well, I took a leap of faith and bought an original model 50. It should be languishing in Australian customs as we speak. 

Hopefully it “feels” as good as it looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess I should update the thread.










Iv had it for a few weeks now. Extremely comfortable for a large watch. Very well built. And it's in magnificent condition.










I'm very happy with my leap of faith.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

So was I when I purchased my BS300. Fantastic piece of kit.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, I have it on as I type. I don't think I'll ever sell this one. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Robert Whitfield said:


> You'd better choose BS300ss


Scroll up^^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Your Model 50 looks so incredible, I wish there would be an option for these kind of Dial for the nowerdays ADs. Is the depthgauge still working?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ladit said:


> Your Model 50 looks so incredible, I wish there would be an option for these kind of Dial for the nowerdays ADs. Is the depthgauge still working?


I'm not sure. I have plenty of divers so I don't plan on diving or even getting this one wet.

I'd also love to see this dial or something similar on the new ADs. Sadly the only changes they seem to be making are making there watches smaller and thinner. This may help some people, but for me part of the charm of this watch was the size... smaller makes it more generic imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't want them to be smaller either, an AD is a tool not a toy and it should look like one. And the size is not all in terms of comfort, the most comfortable watches I own are my AD an a H2O Kalmar 8000 m SE.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

By the time they(if) ever come out will anyone care at this point?


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ladit said:


> I don't want them to be smaller either, an AD is a tool not a toy and it should look like one. And the size is not all in terms of comfort, the most comfortable watches I own are my AD an a H2O Kalmar 8000 m SE.


They are not getting smaller, they are being offered in additional slim versions for those who dont have big wrists


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

NM-1 said:


> By the time they(if) ever come out will anyone care at this point?


Sir, what would you care about seeing from Aquadive? would be happy to pass on..

Aquadive recreates their signature design watches, they don't rely on off the shelf Far East catalogue cases to chose from, the cases are made in Germany by Fricker, other components are of highest quality possible in the watch industry. They invest in quality rather than expanding the collection, and those who appreciate this quality will know..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> By the time they(if) ever come out will anyone care at this point?


I will. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> By the time they(if) ever come out will anyone care at this point?


Me too!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

How about for starts a responsive CS? It's as if AD has fallen off the map completely the last year. There are countless threads on the lousy CS. Improving that would be a great start as opposed to mentioning new renditions of the same watches that never seem to materialize.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

BTW, will there be new bracelets for the ADs?


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ladit said:


> BTW, will there be new bracelets for the ADs?


There is a BOR bracelet for the BS300 and a mesh bracelet for the BS100 since the early days


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

NM-1 said:


> How about for starts a responsive CS? It's as if AD has fallen off the map completely the last year. There are countless threads on the lousy CS. Improving that would be a great start as opposed to mentioning new renditions of the same watches that never seem to materialize.


I admit, and I know there is no excuse, but unfortunately there has been countless EMail problems, due to a heavy anti Spam policy that has given the impression of what you call "lousy CS", this issue has been fixed and since then, there has never been another complain. Yet, I have to mention that Aquadive offers a 12 hours of live chat and phone support Mo. thru Friday, sometimes it was easier to complain than to try another method. Again, this is no excuse but just a remark to please use those contact methods too to reach CS at Aquadive.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I would believe that spam excuse if it weren’t for the fact the same could be said of the live chat.


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

NM-1 said:


> I would believe that spam excuse if it weren't for the fact the same could be said of the live chat.


I think I will never win here, and the customer is always right, 
happy watch hunting !


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> There is a BOR bracelet for the BS300 and a mesh bracelet for the BS100 since the early days


I tried to get the BOR for the BS 100 and it was sold out, I already got a Staib mesh, so there is no need for another mesh, but I would really appreciate a new BOR in 22mm.


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ladit said:


> I tried to get the BOR for the BS 100 and it was sold out, I already got a Staib mesh, so there is no need for another mesh, but I would really appreciate a new BOR in 22mm.


They are currently in the works, they will be available again next year


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Loved the look of the BOR bracelet. Perfect match for the funky bs300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

This is very good news! Could you please post it when they are back in stock?


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

Probably they have good reasons for the modifications


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

The cases are actually a proven design from the seventies.


----------

